# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Combine 9 SSRS reports into one report

## donalejandro

Hello,

I am using SSRS - 2014 my IT manager challenge me to combine 9 reports into 1 report.  In another words have the user just enter the dates of the report and press View Report all 9 reports will be printed.  I am not sure how to go about it.  Here is my idea:
Create a SSRS report with date parameters not all reports will use the same date parameters, fortunately all of the reports have same parameter names.  Add the nine reports as sub reports.  Here is my concerns:
	How would it print out?  Do I have to size the sub reports?  
	Would the sub reports look good (I have some graphics on some reports) 
	Would all the 9 reports pick up the parameters from the main report?

Anybody who had similar issues, please let me know and what approach you have created.  I appreciate the help.  Thank you in advance.

----------

